# Kanugane's lair of art



## Kanugane (May 23, 2013)

Good day, everyone!
I'm new to such type of the forums, so do forgive me for some noobish behavior.
I'm a digital artist, or at least I claim myself as the one. My drawing skills are quite noobish, but I'm still learning how to draw!

I'm not going to spam this thread with images in a seperate way, I'd rather give a link on my deviant art profile. However, I'll bump up this thread as soon as another picture of mine has been made.

Kanugane's deviant art profile


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Kanugane! 

You definitely have talent and ability...thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Lovely digital work! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kanugane (May 23, 2013)

Thank you very much, for both - Greeting and replies regarding my art works. Its always nice to hear, when people too like what you draw ^^.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Kanugane, You work is right up there with the anime style, even though you are learning the skill set that is required in the digital format don't underestimate your skills. I have this to say about your post about you being new to this style art... *My skills are quite low and not enought to even dream about comissions, so right now i'm drawing random pictures in anime style, trying to improve my drawing skills.* 

Even if your know that you want to be at another level with your art...you should never let let the viewer of your work know that. Never let them know what you are *trying* to accomplish. Tell them what you have accomplished and let them make their own decisions. 

It is never to early in your art career to begin commissions, there will always be somebody who will want your work and it is a great way to learn. Getting the client to buy your work even when they do not know they want it is the tricky part in doing commissions. 

Looking forward to seeing your progressions as you grow into the artist you are...


----------



## Kanugane (May 23, 2013)

Thank you, very much. 'tis just a thing that I'm trying to be honest and give a massive, blunt hint that shall I get any commission - dont wait for any extra-ordinary result *nod nod*.

P.S - By the way, another picture is incoming. Sketch is uploaded on my deviantart profile!


----------

